# Impossibilité de monter la partition /boot (mount /boot)

## NoDataFound

Hello,

emerge n'arrive pas à appliquer une mise à jour (grub beta) car la partition /boot n'est pas accessible.

J'ai donc voulu la monter à la main (qu'est-ce que j'aime la francisation du terme "mount"  :Razz: ), et j'ai l'erreur suivante :

```

$> mount /boot/

mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/sda1,  missing codepage or helper program, or other error

In some cases useful info is found in syslog - try dmesg | tail or so.

```

Par contre, si je fais:

```

mount -t auto /dev/sda1 /boot

```

Pas d'erreurs.

La ligne du fstab:

```

25 # /dev/sda1: UUID="be4fc009-bf09-4a74-a6ee-22a8687dfd2e"

26 UUID=be4fc009-bf09-4a74-a6ee-22a8687dfd2e /boot  ext2 noauto,noatime,discard  1 2

```

Il y a un truc que je loupe et qui justifierai la différence de traitement entre la mount /boot et l'autre ?

----------

## sebB

T'aurais pas mis a jour ton kernel récemment?

Peux-tu poster

```
cat /usr/src/linux/.config | grep CONFIG_EXT
```

----------

## guilc

Si en spécifiant le device ça monte et en passant par l’uuid dans le fstab non, je vois qu’un truc : l’uuid est faux.

Si tu spécifies le device dans le fstab ça devrait marcher. Si tu veux conserver l’uuid, doit falloir le fixer :

```
blkid /dev/sda1
```

----------

## NoDataFound

Dans l'ordre  :Smile: 

Pour info, le /dev/sda c'est un SSD Intel dont j'ai mis les firmware à jour récemment, vu que ça me faisait un autre problème => https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-940500-highlight-.html

Depuis passage au nouveau firmware Intel, j'ai plus le problème de COMRESET.

 *sebB wrote:*   

> T'aurais pas mis a jour ton kernel récemment?

 

Je te fournis plutôt le zcat de config.gz:

```
$> zcat /proc/config.gz | grep CONFIG_EXT

CONFIG_EXTRA_FIRMWARE=""

# CONFIG_EXTCON is not set

CONFIG_EXT2_FS=y

CONFIG_EXT2_FS_XATTR=y

CONFIG_EXT2_FS_POSIX_ACL=y

CONFIG_EXT2_FS_SECURITY=y

# CONFIG_EXT2_FS_XIP is not set

CONFIG_EXT3_FS=y

CONFIG_EXT3_DEFAULTS_TO_ORDERED=y

CONFIG_EXT3_FS_XATTR=y

CONFIG_EXT3_FS_POSIX_ACL=y

CONFIG_EXT3_FS_SECURITY=y

CONFIG_EXT4_FS=y

CONFIG_EXT4_FS_POSIX_ACL=y

CONFIG_EXT4_FS_SECURITY=y

# CONFIG_EXT4_DEBUG is not set
```

 *guilc wrote:*   

> Si en spécifiant le device ça monte et en passant par l’uuid dans le fstab non, je vois qu’un truc : l’uuid est faux.
> 
> Si tu spécifies le device dans le fstab ça devrait marcher. Si tu veux conserver l’uuid, doit falloir le fixer :
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Comme tu peux le voir ci-dessous :

```
$> blkid /dev/sda1

/dev/sda1: UUID="be4fc009-bf09-4a74-a6ee-22a8687dfd2e" TYPE="ext2" PARTUUID="00010f59-01"

$> grep  be4fc009-bf09-4a74-a6ee-22a8687dfd2e  /etc/fstab

# /dev/sda1: UUID="be4fc009-bf09-4a74-a6ee-22a8687dfd2e"

UUID=be4fc009-bf09-4a74-a6ee-22a8687dfd2e /boot  ext2   noauto,noatime,discard  1 2

```

----------

## NoDataFound

Je pense que je vais reprendre ma question: outre ce problème, je vois que mon /boot n'a que 32GiO disponibles. Ce qui fait que passé 2 images de kernel + initramfs, ben y a plus de place.

Et au passage, le mount /boot qui foire fait aussi planter genkernel.

----------

## sebB

 *NoDataFound wrote:*   

> Je pense que je vais reprendre ma question: outre ce problème, je vois que mon /boot n'a que 32GiO disponibles. Ce qui fait que passé 2 images de kernel + initramfs, ben y a plus de place.

 

T'es sur de toi là? Car avec 32 Go de libres tu peux en mettre des images du kernel...

Peux tu poster ton fstab, fdisk -l, df-h

Que dis? 

```
mount -t auto -v /dev/sda1 /boot 
```

Une fois ta partition montée peux tu poster dumpe2fs /dev/sda1

EDIT: T'es sur de pas avoir trifouillé un truc car le probleme n'est pas apparu du jour au lendemain? Tu aurais du avoir ce probleme a chaque maj du kernel.

----------

## nutsi

 *sebB wrote:*   

>  *NoDataFound wrote:*   Je pense que je vais reprendre ma question: outre ce problème, je vois que mon /boot n'a que 32GiO disponibles. Ce qui fait que passé 2 images de kernel + initramfs, ben y a plus de place. 
> 
> T'es sur de toi là? Car avec 32 Go de libres tu peux en mettre des images du kernel...
> 
> 

 

Je pense qu'il voulait dire 32mo

----------

## NoDataFound

32M. J'ai fumé la taille  :Smile: 

En lisant vos demandes, j'ai - je crois - trouvé le fautif via etckeeper :

```
 # /dev/sda1: UUID="be4fc009-bf09-4a74-a6ee-22a8687dfd2e"

-UUID=be4fc009-bf09-4a74-a6ee-22a8687dfd2e /boot         ext2   noauto,noatime  1 2

+UUID=be4fc009-bf09-4a74-a6ee-22a8687dfd2e /boot         ext2   noauto,noatime,discard  1 2
```

Sans le discard, le mount passe tout seul.

Là, je tente après redémarrage dés fois que ça soit une blague  :Smile: 

J'avais ajouté ce paramètre car j'ai un SSD, et bien que j'efface pas tous les jours mes kernels (ben sauf là), je voulais quand même qu'il fasse le trim (c'est curieux que l'option soit par partitions et pas global par rapport au device).

Sauf que c'est ext4 seulement, et la partition de boot est ext2 (j'avais suivi à l'époque le Gentoo Handbook).

 *man mount wrote:*   

>  discard/nodiscard
> 
>               Controls  whether  ext4  should  issue  discard/TRIM  commands  to the underlying block device when blocks are freed.  This is useful for SSD
> 
>               devices and sparse/thinly-provisioned LUNs, but it is off by default until sufficient testing has been done.

 

Après, pour le reste, j'allume pas tous les jours cette bécane, et je me tape des gentilles mis à jour conflictuelles dans le genre perl 5.18 & 5.20.

 :Arrow:  est-ce judicieux pour grub2 de passer en ext4 ?

 :Arrow:  sinon, ne faut-il pas que je m'inquiète du TRIM sur mon SSD ? 

 :Arrow:  est-ce qu'il y a un moyen simple ... et sans pertes si possible ... d'augmenter la taille de la partition quitte à changer le type de partitions ?

Mon lsblk donne ça: j'avais fait en sorte de pas tout perdre si jamais je devais aller vers ce genre ... de cas :p

```
NAME    MAJ:MIN RM   SIZE RO TYPE  MOUNTPOINT

sda       8:0    0  37.3G  0 disk <-- SSD

├─sda1    8:1    0    32M  0 part  /boot

└─sda2    8:2    0  37.2G  0 part  /

sdb       8:16   0 298.1G  0 disk <-- HDD

├─sdb1    8:17   0    16G  0 part  [SWAP]

├─sdb2    8:18   0     1K  0 part

├─sdb5    8:21   0    32G  0 part  /tmp

├─sdb6    8:22   0    96G  0 part  /home

└─sdb7    8:23   0    64G  0 part  /var

sdc       8:32   0   1.8T  0 disk <-- HDD

└─sdc1    8:33   0   1.8T  0 part

  └─md0   9:0    0   7.3T  0 raid5 /mnt/raid5

sdd       8:48   0   1.8T  0 disk <-- HDD

└─sdd1    8:49   0   1.8T  0 part

  └─md0   9:0    0   7.3T  0 raid5 /mnt/raid5

sde       8:64   0   1.8T  0 disk <-- HDD

└─sde1    8:65   0   1.8T  0 part

  └─md0   9:0    0   7.3T  0 raid5 /mnt/raid5

sdf       8:80   0   1.8T  0 disk <-- HDD

└─sdf1    8:81   0   1.8T  0 part

  └─md0   9:0    0   7.3T  0 raid5 /mnt/raid5

sdg       8:96   0   1.8T  0 disk <-- HDD

└─sdg1    8:97   0   1.8T  0 part

  └─md0   9:0    0   7.3T  0 raid5 /mnt/raid5

```

----------

